# Top Tier Gas?



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you fill your Cruze only with Top Tier gasoline? I see it mentioned in the user's manual, and my co-worker is very devout in his use of top tier gas in his Mini.

With my old VW Jetta (260,000 miles) that I just sold, I used BJs gas more often than not. Same with my wife's Subaru Legacy GT. But with my brand new Cruze, should I turn over a new leaf and buy full priced gas from Shell and Exxon? I'm still on my "dealer" gas (Exxon BTW).


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ive went to shell ever since i bought my cruze, i use "blue" logo gas aka super....in Canada we have 1 more higher type of gas then super and that's V-POWER. But im sure it'll be good on the low priced gas....HAS TO BE SHELL THO!!




BucaMan said:


> Do you fill your Cruze only with Top Tier gasoline? I see it mentioned in the user's manual, and my co-worker is very devout in his use of top tier gas in his Mini.
> 
> With my old VW Jetta (260,000 miles) that I just sold, I used BJs gas more often than not. Same with my wife's Subaru Legacy GT. But with my brand new Cruze, should I turn over a new leaf and buy full priced gas from Shell and Exxon? I'm still on my "dealer" gas (Exxon BTW).


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Explain to us what a "gravity feed" means please...
some viewers dont know exactly what your talking about! thanks,



70AARCUDA said:


> ...I only use 87-octane gasoline from the "top" shelf (tier) and let it gravity feed down into my gas tank.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I put "Premium" and i use Shell because i get 5 cents off every gallon with their card. I used to put "Regular" gas, but i figured that 2 or 3 dollars won't "Make me or Break me" to keep my fuel lines clean.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Wait you put regular in your wife's subaru legacy gt?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Explain to us what a "gravity feed" means please...some viewers dont know exactly what your talking about! thanks,


...oops, you weren't supposed to see that!

...my 'warped' sense of humor got carried away...it alluded to the 'top-down' meaning government has applied to 'tier' and the gasoline/petroleum companys.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I put "Premium" and i use Shell because i get 5 cents off every gallon with their card. I used to put "Regular" gas, but i figured that 2 or 3 dollars won't "Make me or Break me" to keep my fuel lines clean.


what does higher octane have to do with a cleaner fuel line? 
all that does is let you run more boost!


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

People, please don't confuse octane rating with top tier/non-top tier gas.

I don't put "regular" (87 octane) gas in my wife's Legacy. I use 93 octane. *But *we frequently tank up at the BJ's wholesale gas station.

I didn't want this to become another thread about octane, but rather about top tier providers vs. others. For example, are the top tier brands really any better than the other recognizable national brands (such as BP)? And what about the local Pump-n-Munch/BJs/Safeway/Costco gas stations?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the *gasoline/petroleum* industry is like the *tire/rubber* industry: there are only a _few_ *BIG* companies making the "raw" products, which are then distributed to smaller holding-companies, which re-brand and re-label (and re-constitute) the product(s) to distributors, with the final products being essentially "identical" _except for the differences!!!_

...and, the difference between regular and premium is often not established until the raw gasoline is pumped from the distrubutor tanks into each delivery tanker! That's how the "boutique" fuel blends are determined.

..."top tier" naming is only about the amount of "*detergent*" in the gasoline and NOT about octane; from Wiki:

_"*Top Tier Detergent Gasoline* is a designation given to participating __Gasoline__ brands in the U.S. and Canada that meet voluntary industry standards."_

_"The __U.S. Environmental Protection Agency__ (EPA) introduced the minimum gasoline detergent standard __[1]__ in 1995 and soon after most gasoline marketers who had previously provided higher levels of detergents reduced the concentration level of detergents in commercial gasoline to meet the new standard. Whether the higher detergent levels were necessary remains disputed. The levels required are necessary to meet emissions standards but not engine longevity standards._
_In 2004 __BMW__, __General Motors__, __Honda__, and __Toyota__ established a proprietary standard for a class of gasoline called *Top Tier Detergent Gasoline* with increased levels of detergents. __Volkswagen__/__Audi__ joined the consortium in 2007. Gas brands can participate and get Top Tier listing if they meet certain standards."_


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

In my neck of the woods I get get Top Tier (Shell) gas at usually the same price or only pennies / gallon more than the supermarket brands around me.

I use top tier gas in my other car exclusively, but I'll bend on Cruze here and there as needed.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...this link might be useful: Top Tier Gasoline


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks cuda' 




70AARCUDA said:


> ...this link might be useful: Top Tier Gasoline


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i use vons get a 10 cent/gallon discount because im an employee and its already the cheapest gas in town


----------



## Seth (Feb 19, 2011)

I refuse to burn our food supply while feeding into the corn lobby so I only fill up at pure gas stations which unfortunately means no 'top tier' stations for me. All my vehicles run fine though.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Seth said:


> I refuse to burn our food supply while feeding into the corn lobby so I only fill up at pure gas stations which unfortunately means no 'top tier' stations for me. All my vehicles run fine though.


Ah, another good controversial topic; the use of "up to 10% ethanol" which I see on many pumps in my area.


----------



## Seth (Feb 19, 2011)

The fact that ethanol isn't good for your engine is just a bonus to the whole pure gas movement, small as it is.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

You are lucky to live in an area that has 100% gas.


----------



## Seth (Feb 19, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> You are lucky to live in an area that has 100% gas.


Good luck in ultra progressive Chicago... my fiance is from there, the only station that carries 100% gas in the area is out west by Boilingbrook. If you live close to the water, make friends with a marina owner. Its not uncommon for marinas to still serve 100% gas for boats.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

What station in Boilingbrook? I will go there.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

According to this particular website:
Ethanol Labeling Laws - State by State Guide.

Michigan does not require pumps to be labeled at all for ethanol. My fervor in avoiding pumps with the E10 label may be in vain! I doubt the regular attendants would ever know, but maybe if I can catch an owner or manager.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Found this. Pure-gas.org


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

none in new jersey???


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

I've never even heard of top tier gas before. Can any Canadian member comment? Does it even exist here? Although possibly one gas could be better than the other I didn't know anything like this existed.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Eric123 said:


> I've never even heard of top tier gas before. Can any Canadian member comment? Does it even exist here? Although possibly one gas could be better than the other I didn't know anything like this existed.


The link provided earlier in the thread includes which stations in both USA and Canada that qualify as top tier. Specifically...

*Chevron Canada*
*Esso*
*PetroCanada*
*Shell Canada*
*Sunoco Canada*


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

well i just put wawa super in my car today and almost immeditately noticed that the hesitation i was experiencing is completely gone and the car has turned into a rocket!! they say the car can run on regular gas but if u want the car to run great you have to drop super in it....


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

btw it seems that fuelly.com is down  plus my thunderbolt is not working either!!!! verizon having network problems today


----------



## Seth (Feb 19, 2011)

I use Pure-gas.org as well. Its about .30 more per gallon.


----------



## JGA (Mar 15, 2011)

*Gas Treatment - Fuel System Cleaner*

If you do not use top tier gas, just add a bottle every 5k.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...notice that ARCO is not a 'top tier' gasoline.


----------



## Seth (Feb 19, 2011)

JGA said:


> If you do not use top tier gas, just add a bottle every 5k.


A bottle?


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Seth said:


> A bottle?


Or if you are from Canada, a bag of fuel system cleaner (I'm assuming it comes in bags like their milk).


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

Top tier is the same price around here so might as well just do it, even if it cost more I would still do it. Get the most life out of my baby


----------

